# NEW 350z



## xxx350zxxx (Jul 31, 2010)

Im looking for some info on a 2003 350z im thinking about purchasing. it has what i believe a single turbonetics kit.t60-1.the dealership isnt sure if there is any internal engine work done.Im just curious if the car would have alongside with the turbo,the 380 injectors,walbro 255 fuel pump and full ecu reflash.i only found that one turbonetics 03-06 kit on to different website one listed the extras and one didnt but both roughly the same price.HELP!!!!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I had the turbonetics single turbo kit. Other than putting on a good aftermarket exhaust, you don't need to do anything. It's a great kit, just follow the instructions.


----------

